# Mac keeps asking for admin username and password?



## Elsy (Dec 8, 2006)

*Mac 10.5.8.
My Mac was doing fine before I updated my "software update". It started asking for admin username and password?*

When i try to install a program and when i click the padlock icon in the system preferences. I have the the Mac OS X install dvd but i can not boot from CD. I can also not boot into single user mode./command+s nor command+v/
When i go into the system accounts there is just my account which says it is a standard account. Please help me! 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## domasmak (Jan 20, 2011)

Elsy,

So there are no other users in the Accounts and it is stating you are only a standard account. 

What happens when you attempt to boot from the Mac OS X install DVD?

Domasmak


----------

